
Ask HN: Developers in SE Asia - tixocloud
Hi,<p>I&#x27;m looking to outsource development work and wanted to know more about the quality of software development work in SE Asia. I was born in Malaysia so if you&#x27;re Malaysian - brownie points for you as I&#x27;m also keen to learn more about the tech landscape in Malaysia and looking for knowledge expertise.
======
brudgers
This might be a good fit for the monthly _Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking
freelancer?_. It shows up on the first business day of each month.

This (August, 2018) month's,
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17663078](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17663078)

